# Southern Cali golden retriever needs home



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Hope its ok to post this here, found this ad on craigslist tonight. Wish I could take her, but sadly my current situation wont allow it... financial and where im living  

Free Golden Retriever to good home


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Beautiful poor baby. How does someone write such a heartfelt description and then let her go? If I was in Cali I would be at their front door for that baby. 

Anyone have links to Ca Golden Rescue to pull her?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful GOlden*

I emld. the owner and told them to contact the Golden Retriever Rescues for her.
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.
Hope someone is looking for a beautiful girl in California~~


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I emailed her, warned her about guys trolling Craigslist for "bait" dogs, and gave her the phone number for the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue. If I could, I'd go get that dog right now.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay, I just got an email from Sandy at the GRCGLA Rescue, and they are going to contact this lady now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

I am so happy they are going to contact her!
Will you let us know if you hear anything else?


----------



## elizabethmz (Jul 7, 2013)

Dear Karen,
Ugh, I should be working but here I am back on the forum! I went on to see if there were any rescues in our area or near our area and found the beautiful Golden Girl from California. I agree, if we lived there my husband and I would have been there yesterday. She just looks like a sweetheart and hope she finds a home. I will check back later to see any updates. 
I just looked at your albums and what beautiful pictures of Tonka and Tucker (loved the one with Tucker in the hat!). Tonka is just Beautiful also and boy can see just like our kids, they love to swim. Just wanted to know how much your pictures cheered me up and how much I enjoyed looking at them and also thank you for sharing your family with me. Today was a tough day - had to shovel off the deck (haven't been out there since a few weeks after Sammy left us) as we were afraid it would collapse under the ice and snow. The Tri State area has had an unsual amount of snow this year and more expected tonight so figured I better get out there and be productive ! Anyway, it was good - able to get a good cry and get out my frustration on the heavy snow. Just miss our kids so much as if they left yesterday. I am hestiate to go back to the Rainbowbridge and very worried about Rylee's Mom. She is very distraught and in so much pain. She has decided to stay off the forums for awhile and just hoping she is okey. Boy talk about random thoughts. Guess I'm all over the place with my lost mind so I better get back to work. One question, and I apologize if I'm asking too personal a question but underneath your name you have "Pray for Andy and Hannah". I have added them to my prayers but not sure who they are. Again, I'm just being a nosy rosie so please don't feel you have to answer.
Please take care & hope you are having a good weekend and I will keep "Southern Cali" in my prayers she finds a good home.
Elizabeth


----------

